# Nursing Poncho (Poncho for breastfeeding mothers)(K)



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

saw this today and thought it might be a nice gift to make for a new mother....

free pattern called 	211f-31 Nursing Poncho by 
Pierrot Yarns (Gosyo company) as translated by Linda Lanz

link here http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/ePDF/1112/1w/211F-31_Nursing_Poncho.pdf

also
pdf attached:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

What a neat idea.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

what a wonderful share/gift idea !


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

you are all so very kind!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Great idea


----------



## Melody's Makings (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow! Cute and very practical.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Never would have thought of that. Great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this great idea.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you for sharing this great idea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: my pleasure!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

What a neat idea thanks !
I wonder if there is a written pattern ,I'm hopeless at charts,
May be if someone could tell me how many stitches there are around the neck I could do some reverse engineering 
Thanks in advance 
Lov Annu


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Great! My son and wife expecting their first- timely! Thank you!
Christine


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

if you can give me two days I will gladly convert it from a chart to a pattern for you...

I do not care for charts either... 

if there is anyone else who would prefer to have written directions, don't have to PM me (unless you want to)

I will come back to this post and will put a PDF of the written instructions here....


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

That is so generous of you! I would lov the pattern , 
Thank you very much
Lov Annu


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Annu said:


> That is so generous of you! I would lov the pattern ,
> Thank you very much
> Lov Annu


Well, I will give it a shot!!! I have the "key" with the symbols, so I should be able to take a jab at it... now, if their math is bad... well, will cross the bridge when I get there!

I will post the new pattern here, so you don't have to find a new thread


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I can't get the link to open but it looks good. so I will keep my eye out.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I made my daughter an over-sized shawl for when nursing my grandson. She was concerned she might not be able to nurse because before getting pregnant she was on migraine and anti-depressant drugs and her doctor told her that if she needed to be put back on them after his birth she would not be able to nurse. I felt that the shawl would be better because if she didn't nurse they could still wrap up in the shawl if she was bottle feeding.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well I can't get the link to open but it looks good. so I will keep my eye out.


I am going to translate it to a pattern pdf and will re-post it here...


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

RV living said:


> I made my daughter an over-sized shawl for when nursing my grandson. She was concerned she might not be able to nurse because before getting pregnant she was on migraine and anti-depressant drugs and her doctor told her that if she needed to be put back on them after his birth she would not be able to nurse. I felt that the shawl would be better because if she didn't nurse they could still wrap up in the shawl if she was bottle feeding.


brilliant! Did she end up nursing?


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

knitonashingle said:


> brilliant! Did she end up nursing?


Yes she did. Oscar is now 1-1/2 yrs and still nurses twice a day.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

knitonashingle said:


> I am going to translate it to a pattern pdf and will re-post it here...


Thank U so much for doing this! :thumbup:


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

I hope you all will be able to read this- as I now cannot "edit" the post.

I have been about everywhere the internet will take you and one thing is for certain- if you are a knitwear designer (I am not!) who wants to make BIG $$$ you need to design a series of patterns in Knit and crochet for breastfeeding women. No joke. The ONLY pattern I found was the one I posted from the Japanese site.

Now that I got that off my chest... I read a series of posts from people who attempted to knit the Japanese pattern to find out 1) it was too small when knit according to their directions... and making it larger, made it sag.

Here is a link to a knitwear designer who has a tutorial on how you can "AMEND" any pattern to be like the Japanese one... in fact, she intentionally tried to recreate the Japanese pattern!

Her name is Daria McGuire and here is the link:

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/06/how-to-convert-capelet-to-nursing-cape.html

also, for fun, here are some other items I thought you might like to see these freebies as well....

MAKE SURE YOU READ THE FRONT PAGES OF THESE IN RAV - SOME HAVE ERRATA!!!

Breast Beanie or nursing hat: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-breast-beanie-or-boob-hat

"October Nursing Shawl" very pretty by Circe Belles Boucles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/october-nursing-shawl

Another cute shawl-ette that would certainly work for a nursing mother... Top Down Button-front capelet by Bernat Design Studio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-button-front-capelet

Nursing pad inserts for nursing mother's bra- 
ingenious! I remember BUYING these!

Felted Nursing / Breast pads by Bridget McKenzie 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-nursing---breast-pads

Nursing pads - another pattern by Irene Birk:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nursing-pads

mother breastfeeding a child charted for knitting! by Kody Mae Kline 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-breastfeeding-child-chart

Breastfeeding advocacy dishcloth by LizzieKnits- very sweet!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breastfeeding-advocacy-dishcloth

I hope this helps... I will still try to convert the Japanese pattern... but what they provide is more a "diagram" than a chart! In fact, they only chart one part of the item and the math does not add up!...

oh, lastly, when I attempted to contact them, this is the message I got:

"Questionnaire taking place!" than after positive industry we have conducted a survey in order to be allowed to the future of catalogs and product, the reference of the work making. Wool clown to persons who answer ♪ gift [10% OFF coupon] that can be used in the!

at least I got a 10% off coupon for a wool clown!!!! hahahahahah


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,thankyou.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

What a cool idea! Thanks for the post!


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

raindancer said:


> What a cool idea! Thanks for the post!


well I tried to figure out the diagram... then when I got to ssearching on the internet I found that many tried before me...

one thing I wanted to show everyone was the picture I found with the detail of the pattern up close...


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You are an angel to offer to write the instructions. This is a great pattern - I might be inclined to make it slightly longer
The 3rd picture is made of a soft material & mums are happy to use these.
Briegeen, recently retired specialist midwife [breastfeeding/nursing]


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Briegeen said:


> You are an angel to offer to write the instructions. This is a great pattern - I might be inclined to make it slightly longer
> The 3rd picture is made of a soft material & mums are happy to use these.
> Briegeen, recently retired specialist midwife [breastfeeding/nursing]


well I tried for sure, but it is more like a "diagram" than a chart or a pattern- and it just stumped me when I came across math that didn't work...

but I know a KPer who probably can unscramble this mess! pm'ing her now...


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

what a great idea!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

knitonashingle,
love your pin cushion and your play on your user name....any military connect? We used to have SOS a lot at our house, I'm a proud Military Brat!!!


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Would have loved to have that just a few years ago. Great idea.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

knitonashingle said:


> well I tried for sure, but it is more like a "diagram" than a chart or a pattern- and it just stumped me when I came across math that didn't work...
> 
> but I know a KPer who probably can unscramble this mess! pm'ing her now...


knitonashingle, I am really looking forward to your KPer friend's solution. Yippee, lotssss of mums will be happy. Thanks again.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Deenasan said:


> knitonashingle,
> love your pin cushion and your play on your user name....any military connect? We used to have SOS a lot at our house, I'm a proud Military Brat!!!


Thank you! My DH came up with the name, as my fav saying is "crap" lol!

No, no military connection at all except to say that I am grateful for all the people who serve do for our great country!


----------

